# I'm so happy I could cry.......Thank you Sub Rosa.



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 13, 2015)

So today I come home from my exam all pissed off and find a package for me that I had given up on.
Inside I found 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423861228.417183.jpg


Stank has some glue in his life. I will be doing a log on MP about my operation Blackbird grow of pheno 1 and 2 as promised to sub rosa.

What does the MP family feel makes a great grow log?
How often should it be updated and what's the must have info?
Thanks stank


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 13, 2015)

Beans, beans, the magical fruit, opps sorry, wrong song. They be beans anyway. OK, now the fun work starts. Operation Blackbird, Krazy Glue, you`re gonna have to tell us about `em. Now it`s time to grow Stank grow. Will be following along.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats guy... this can be your journal.... or you can start a new one in journals, how ever you want to do... Happy garden mojo..  I like your enthusiasm for the new seeds.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Can you please give me what you feel is good info to include into a grow journal?
That's my man reason fir this post. I will be making a new thread in the grow log section when I start to pop my beans. I'm thinking Tuesday .


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 13, 2015)

lots of pictures. what your medium is etc, go look at journals with 5 star ratings...


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2015)

TreFarmer is a friend of mine. You will be very happy with those beans.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 14, 2015)

TreFarmer is solid guy in my book. I got the distilled water today and I'm germing them on Tuesday. I'm waiting to hear back from Tre on what he wants from my end.

I'm gonna be doing a VERY detailed grow log so I can submit it to the sub rosa team. 

Keep the grow log info coming on what you feel makes a great grow log.
Thanks Stank


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 15, 2015)

niceeee got some glue in your life . can wait to see this blackbird .


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 15, 2015)

RIGHT ON! I'm juiced for journals like this! These strains, I've never heard of, Can't wait to see what the outcome is. For starters, my rule of thumb for grow journals is to update every week. Every weeks (for me) take pics Monday, Wednesday, Saturday. I then keep those pics for my private log and label week 1 seedling, week 2 seedling, week 1-4 veg,  Week 1-8 Flower, etc. Every week choose 2 or all of the pics you take each week, and upload them, give us an update of everything you do even if it's as minute as "I tore a dead leaf off". Give us a break down of your setup, what type of lights? What wattage? Grow room dimensions, intake/outtake CMF's, soil or hydro? Which type of nutes? P.H.? Temps? I mean everything dude! But yes, as for me anyways, My rule of thumb is update every week or 2. AND  KEEP IN MIND TO USE PLENTY OF PICTURES!

Also, you might want to post some info you know about these strains, as I've never heard of this strain before, might also help give some understanding or possibly better advice depending on your genetics. Hope this was what you were looking for? Green mojo to ya brother!


----------

